# Experiment - want input



## sueb4653 (Sep 1, 2012)

Ok I had 2 hydei cultures crash on me the one was like a hockey puck on the bottom completly dried out

the 2nd was still semi moist and I could see some maggots moving when I moved the medium

ok the experiment is I took the old medium and added it to a new medium

do you think the maggots will now survive and restart the culture or are they gonners


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 1, 2012)

I say survive.


----------



## aNisip (Sep 1, 2012)

They will survive, I've done this before where I move all the flies into a new culture and moved the old culture with maggots into a new culture (to increase production) and it worked.


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 1, 2012)

cool that makes me happy

I am being to think I dont have the touch with cultures


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh god I do it's so grody over here.

I think I'm gonna order from the fruit fly store next though.


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 1, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Oh god I do it's so grody over here.
> 
> I think I'm gonna order from the fruit fly store next though.


have you tried doing your own culture Fleurdejoo


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 1, 2012)

Well I don't know?

I have not mixed my own media.

I bought media from Rebecca and started about 3 cultures from that.

Mostly with ff's from local pet store.

Used 5 coffee filters in the culture and it seems to be fine but I only have a 5 ghosts that eat them!

I overdo everything though and worry I will run out.

So I have 3 producing culture for 5 tiny ghosts! Sometimes when I feed them I think, if they can think, they prolly are thinking..."Is she nucking futs?! Or what?!"


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 1, 2012)

LOL well I can comisterate (sp) I am always worrying that I wont have enough for the ghosts but at least they are up to gb flys

but the new batch I got are still on hydei and I find myself saying comeon cultures comeon


----------



## dlemmings (Sep 1, 2012)

I vote for survival as well, although when you invert the delicup the medium may fall if it did not get mushed down nice and tight.


----------



## Rick (Sep 2, 2012)

They should. Are these cultures you made or ones you bought? If you made them and they are drying out too soon you're not adding enough water when you make them.


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 2, 2012)

Rick said:


> They should. Are these cultures you made or ones you bought? If you made them and they are drying out too soon you're not adding enough water when you make them.


These are cultures I made with media from rebecca there is no water added to the media just applesauce and honey and yeast


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 2, 2012)

it is from McHails forumula here on the forum somewhere.


----------



## Rick (Sep 2, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> These are cultures I made with media from rebecca there is no water added to the media just applesauce and honey and yeast


Never heard of that but maybe it's too dry if it hardens too soon. Stuff I use just requires a bit of water and yeast.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 2, 2012)

Should live, but as Rick said if its drying out then some water is needed, mine never dry out they just die off when the 2 inches of medium is gone, I make a few new ones every 5 weeks or as needed, even if you don't need ff's now make a new one just to keep them going and when the time comes make 2-3 to feed off, haven't bought ff's in almost 2 years but yet I always have some by just keeping them going and making extra when needed. 10-15 ff's in a fresh culture will be 300 in a little more than a week in the right medium.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 17, 2012)

Sue is this the Masa mix stuff?

I buy some ff cultures from a local shop and they do not get as smelly and the bottom hardens so it doesn't come out when you're tapping it.

I keep wondering if they are doing the Masa mix.


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 17, 2012)

yes this is the masa mix from Rebecca


----------



## dlemmings (Sep 17, 2012)

I use repasheys....just add water, my last batch was a bit dry...i think due to the hotter weather. I have not had one "crash" yet


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 17, 2012)

I am SO getting that mix next time!


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 17, 2012)

mantiscurious said:


> I use repasheys....just add water, my last batch was a bit dry...i think due to the hotter weather. I have not had one "crash" yet


where do you buy this


----------

